# Sticky  PredatorTalk.com - THE RULES!



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

Dear Members,

As we begin to see considerable growth on PredatorTalk.com, it's important that some rules be put into place to protect everyone from misunderstandings about what is expected out here.

With that being said, we don't believe in long, drawn out rules. So let's start simple, and expand on it as we go. Sound like a plan?

The rules below are effective immediately. If you're in violation of one of these rules, you'll be notified. If it continues to happen, you will be asked to move on. Really simple. We will expand on this in time, but i'm sure that we all understand how these things work, and what happens if you cannot follow the rules.

If you see a post that you believe violates one of these core rules, please click on the triangle on the post with the explanation point in it. This will report the post to us.

Here goes....

1) *RESPECT:* Be respectful of others. Name calling or any other form of disrespect towards another member will not be tolerated. This includes talking down to another member because of their way of doing things. Feel free to share your ideas, but there is no need to insult someone else for their ideas. Disagreements are going to happen - we're humans. How we handle ourselves says a lot about who we are though. Again, be respectful.

2) *FOUL LANGUAGE*: Keep foul language off the site. If you like to curse and carry on, please do that elsewhere. This is a family site about HUNTING and that stuff adds no value for anyone. Consider it a G rated site where even YOUR kids can drop in and learn from others. What would you like THEM to see?

3) *ADVERTISING:* Advertise ONLY in the appropriate forums. Just be respectful, and if you want to advertise, then let us know and we'll explain your options. Visit http://www.predatortalk.com/advertise for more advertising information (coming soon).

4) *SPAMMING:* Do NOT use any part of this site to spam another member. This includes private messaging. If we receive complaints that you're sending unsolicited private messages to members about your product or service, we will remove your private messaging privileges.

5) *SIGNATURES:* We encourage you to add a signature to your posts. You can even mention your company, and include a link to your site. Let's keep them to 5 lines though. This allows a level playing field for all, and keeps the site clean for everyone too.

6) *POLITICS:* The rule on political discussions is really simple. There will be NONE. Political discussions get everyone worked up and usually end badly. There are many places to discuss politics, so let's not do it here.

7) *ANTI HUNTING / TRAPPING TALK:* We strictly forbid ALL anti hunting and trapping talk on PredatorTalk. Sportsmen who visit this site should not have to answer to anyone for their love of the sport. Any anti's who do surface and begin posting, will be permanently banned.

8) *GRAPHIC PHOTOS: *Clean, humane, dispatch / shot photos depicting proper shot placement are OK, but anything less is NOT allowed. If your photo seems questionable to YOU, it's probably best not to post it. Remember this is a family site and our goal is to promote the sport in the most positive light possible.

9) *HAVE FUN:* Yes this is an actual "rule". This is all supposed to be fun and if you're not enjoying yourself out here, then send us a message and let us know why. We'll do what we can.

Again, this will be fine tuned in time but these are the basics for now. Please don't make this hard on us. We really want to provide the best site possible and need your help to do that!

Questions? Contact us!

Thanks in advance,

The PredatorTalk Team


----------



## krubbor (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm Robert, 42 y/o adolecent who loves the outdoors and hunting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum krubbor !

Thanks for reading the rules !


----------

